

How Do You Look When Merging Fails - aristoxenus
http://andialbrecht.wordpress.com/2009/05/09/when-merging-fails/

======
ryanwaggoner
Hilarious. This should be built-in to all of those error-reporting systems
that software developers use so they can really feel their users' pain when
something in their software breaks :)

------
dschobel
Amazing. I was expecting some theoretical dissertation about productivity and
coding and instead, got a heaping spoonful of awesome.

~~~
axod
No, you got the tech equivalent of a lolcat.

------
gcheong
I like how you can tweak the timing of the camera with the
EMOTIONAL_SLUGGISHNESS_RATE

~~~
dasil003
This was my first thought before I looked at the code. The constant name is
perfect and intuitive. Great work.

~~~
patio11
_The constant name is perfect and intuitive_

I might have gone with DELAY_BETWEEN_DETECTION_AND_PICTURE, because it
describes what the constant is used for and does not describe it as a "rate",
which suggests some sort of x / t measurement where t is a unit of time.

~~~
gcheong
Yes, but it wouldn't have made me laugh...

------
tlrobinson
OS X users can use this instead if you install "isightcapture" (available
through MacPorts: "sudo port install isightcapture")

    
    
        def grab_image(fname):
          os.system("isightcapture "+fname)
    

Anyone know how to do the same for git? AFAIK the merge hook isn't run if the
merge fails.

------
xenonite
Haha, and the picture comment by his daughter :-D ("you look soo silly") _g_

------
ErrantX
This guys projects are worth checking out too.[1]

If it does everything claimed (not tried it out yet) Crunchy Frog [2] looks
prettyy useful.

1\. <http://andialbrecht.wordpress.com/projects/>

2\. <http://code.google.com/p/crunchyfrog/>

------
brown9-2
At first I started thinking "well this sounds kind of silly" ... and then I
scrolled down far enough to see his results and saw the perfect expression of
what it feels like when this happens!

------
mrcharles
Too bad this wasn't hooked up to a hashtag when it twitters so that we can
search for them.

~~~
stevelosh
You could just search for the message itself ('Another merge failed.').

------
quellhorst
Don't code naked!

~~~
gruntruk
I also thought the straight to Twitpic feature could lead to some embarrassing
moments.

------
donw
Genius. Just genius. I wonder if you could do something similar, with a
picture on every check-in to indicate code quality...

------
zitterbewegung
If only I used HG. If someone made this for darcs it would be a movie of
watching a merge fail though.

------
Pistos2
Hilarious! I laughed out loud more at this than anything else online I've seen
in the last year. Imagine hooking it up to a mic to also snap a pic when a
certain volume threshold is exceeded; i.e. when you curse at your computer.

------
colbyolson
I cant find any documentation on installing CVTypes, could someone who knows
some python help me out? I would love to play around with this and share it on
github.

~~~
monological
You have to download and install openCV =>

svn co <https://code.ros.org/svn/opencv/trunk/opencv>

<http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/PythonInterface>

------
tibbon
I just sent that to our team that is getting used to using Git/Github as
opposed to msft VSS and were just asking about merging fails. :)

------
mahmud
Ouch. I was expecting something about corporate image after a failed
merger/acquisition, but I was pleasantly surprised.

------
fretlessjazz
Someone should commit an equivalent patch to Subversion and have it auto-email
their developer mailing list.

~~~
fretlessjazz
* Subversion's developer mailing list, that is:)

------
gills
That's just beautiful. Thanks for making my afternoon!

------
timinman
Love it. Love it. Love it.

